

The Death of the Textbook, and the Emergence of Games - michaelpinto
http://schedule.sxsw.com/events/event_IAP5809

======
pokoleo
I refuse to listen to audio that won't tell me how much time it will take to
listen.

~~~
michaelpinto
What really irked me about the site is that you can't download the mp3 files.

~~~
hackerblues
I poked through the websites source code and found a link to it.

<http://audio.sxsw.com/2011/podcasts/DeathoftheTextbook.mp3>

~~~
michaelpinto
Thank you!!!!!

------
stretchwithme
Learning as we know it will be going the way of the dodo.

Software eventually will be good enough to take over and mass customization
will produce unparalleled results for a fraction of the cost.

Life as a kid is about to get a lot less boring.

~~~
rimantas
It's just sad how over and over again people make the same mistake in seeking
technological solutions for the problems that have nothing to do with
technology.

~~~
Egregore
Can you please explain your point of view?

